# Thongs



## chelseafagan (Feb 14, 2005)

Read the Angus, Thongs and Full-Frontal Snogging series by Louise Rennisson. Seriously, you'll laugh so hard you'll poop yourself. 

It's so damn true.


----------



## LostWords (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont want to read a book that'll make me poop myself, unless im in the bathroom


----------



## Pawn (Feb 14, 2005)

You want me to read teenage chicklit?

...


----------



## chelseafagan (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Pawn. They have the depth and energy that most teenlit lacks, plus, it doesn't take itself seriously or try to touch on really corny topics. And, as I said, it's hilarious. A VERY worthwhile read.


----------



## Drzava (Feb 14, 2005)

I read to increase my spiral of depression, NOT to laugh :?


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm with Drzava...BUT it sounds like these chicks are hotttt. Well, nevermind fuck that I'm not subjecting my self to chick shit.


----------



## Scratches (Feb 19, 2005)

That last post was kinda weird.

I'm past chicklit of both teen and Cosmo-subscriber varieties. While they can be funny, sometimes, they're all too British/Bridget Jones/full of heavily euphemised toilet or sexual humour for me.

I laughed when I saw that the mentioned series is banned from many libraries in the U.S.A.!


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually don't touch stuff like that, but then again, you're chelseafagan, and I might just have to trust you on this one.


----------



## chelseafagan (Feb 28, 2005)

Aww...Je t'aime, DH. &lt;3


----------



## seraphserpent (Aug 15, 2005)

I have to agree with chelseafagan on this one.  These books are absolutely hilarous.  They're not deep and the main character is so shallow (as a person, not as a character) that I can't help but laugh.  Everyone in my family loves them (and we're not all little highschool girls either).

As for those afraid of toilet humour, there isn't really any, and for those concerned about sexual humour, it's from the perspective of a fourteen year old.  In other words, there isn't too much at all.

In conclusion: Read This!  It's a short, easy read, and it's good for a few laughs.  Just don't try drinking anything because it's prone to shooting out your nose when you laugh.


----------



## Tunkpirate (Aug 16, 2005)

I only opened this post because it was titled thongs.  

::Looks around for picture files:: :lol:


----------



## Indigo (Sep 30, 2005)

Hilarious and mindless, sometimes you don't want to just read heavy stuff!  :lol:


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 6, 2005)

I've never read it, but my friends have and they say it's really good. Whoever said that since it's a 14-year-old it isn't overtly-sexual -- have a look at some of the British 14-year-olds around here! Heheh. I may get it out of the library some day. I can't think for the life of me why it would be banned in the US... then again, you guys cut Team America, didn't you? "Oh no, puppet sex!"

So yeah Thongs rock.


----------



## Mystery (Oct 6, 2005)

demonic_harmonic said:
			
		

> I usually don't touch stuff like that, but then again, you're chelseafagan, and I might just have to trust you on this one.


Hitler trusted Ludendorf and marched onto munich, and he got owned.
trust is overrated.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 7, 2005)

They had to change the titles of one of them in the US so "...And That's when it Fell off in my Hand" became "Away Laughing on a Fast Camel". Don't ask, if you read the books you'll get it.


----------



## Angelmusic234 (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't imagine why it would be banned here...  I read that book, and it didn't seem at all inappropriate or anything.  Odd.  Oh well, they have it in my library at least.


----------

